# Suspicious



## Elniño

My name is Justin. I’ve been married a little over 4 years. I suspect my wife is cheating. I hope to search posts for others that have been in my shoes.


----------



## Tilted 1

Welcome, sorry you are here.


----------



## Elniño

Thanks


----------



## jlg07

Sorry you may be going through this -- there are LOTS of folks who can help with everything from gathering evidence, to D or R. Post your story -- TAMers can help you.


----------



## Elniño

Not much to go off yet but here’s what I have 

Extra girls days out
Sudden passcode on phone 
Never leaves phone 
Stories don’t add up
Defensive

Unfortunately I haven’t actually caught any acts idk if I want to know the truth this sucks


----------



## rugswept

All those things are very suspicious. What you are looking for is on her phone. 
They can lie and hide many things. Burner phones, delete things, hide things. 

This is what they can't hide: behavioral changes. All of a sudden, it's not them. 
Or they just do some things different. Or they dress different. Or they're just not committed to us. 

The "gut feeling" so many talk about result from the subtle changes in how they behave. 
We don't know why, but we just know "something's wrong". We feel it before we find anything. 

Sorry, it's a strong possibility she's cheating.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

Trust your gut sir. There is something going on from what you describe. Search your house, her drawers, closets. I got a bad feeling something was amiss a few years ago. While searching a closet in our guest bedroom, I found some racy lingerie I had not seen before, and I could tell it had been worn. Busted she was!

You should also considered putting a VAR in her car, and one in the room where she spends the most time. You know something is going on, but you need solid proof. Do not confront until you collect your evidence. Confronting too soon will allow her to take her affair further underground. Surprise is your best weapon in your situation.

Get her phone if you can when she is sleeping and see if you can crack the code.

Good luck.


----------



## Elniño

I feel like a scum bag sneaking around and trapping her but I know I need to


----------



## arbitrator

*Outside of hiring a private detective, a well-placed VAR securely up under her car seat is usually more than enough to get the evidence of any "hanky-panky" that you might need!

Mind you however that most courts won't allow its admissibility! But you'll have the knowledge that you need!

Which in most cases is that not only is she an unconscionable cheater, but that she's an accomplished liar as well! *


----------



## farsidejunky

Mouth closed, eyes and ears open.

No more inquiries from you about her fidelity until you know. Suspicious waywards are hard to catch. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlg07

If your state allows adultery as a reason for divorce, you may want to hire a PI to get the info you need (may want to do it anyway -- irrefutable at that point).


----------

